# Walmart lightbulbs: Save your receipts.



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

If you buy any of those "5 year guarantee" florescant bulbs from Wally World, be sure and keep your receipt and package so you can take you bulbs back to them about 3 1/2 years shy of their gurarantee.

We replaced the living room light with the 5 year florescant guaranteed bulbs from Walmart about 1 1/2 years ago and now have 2 burned out. But we didn't keep our receipt or packaging to return the lamps so we will have to absorb the extra cost for the bulbs. Sure thought they would last a lot longer then that.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Wallmart provides the guarantee or the manufacturer?


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

If the manufacturer guarentees the bulbs you should be able to contact them and find out how to get replacement bulbs.


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

Oldcountryboy said:


> If you buy any of those "5 year guarantee" florescant bulbs from Wally World, be sure and keep your receipt and package so you can take you bulbs back to them about 3 1/2 years shy of their gurarantee.
> 
> We replaced the living room light with the 5 year florescant guaranteed bulbs from Walmart about 1 1/2 years ago and now have 2 burned out. But we didn't keep our receipt or packaging to return the lamps so we will have to absorb the extra cost for the bulbs. Sure thought they would last a lot longer then that.


Go buy some new bulbs from WM, keep the receipt, take the old burnt ones out of the socket and take them back to the store with the receipt and get your money back.


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

I bought a few of those, but don't use them in fixtures that get a lot of use. I can't stand the color of the light, even the 'daylight' ones are way off color and it really bothers me for some reason. 

I use probably two lamps in the house regularly, so I just use plain incandescent bulbs. I found two sacks of them with about 12 bulbs in each sack at the resale shop for .50 cents each sack. Spent $1 to get about 24 or 25 bulbs, all of which worked except on. I'll have light bulbs for a long time.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Just a side note, I keep my receipts from all my purchases, regardless of store. I keep a file folder with the receipts from each store paper clipped together. If I want to see when I purchased something or what the past price of an item was I go back thru the receipts. It's a pretty good reference also, plus if there's warranty involved, you've got the receipt. 

.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

While when you first turn on CFB's they are an off color, however within a minute or two (after it warms up), I certaily can't tell a difference from regular bulbs. I've got them in every socket in my house. Got mine from both Sam's and Home Depot


----------



## Nana2boys (Mar 8, 2008)

KCM said:


> Go buy some new bulbs from WM, keep the receipt, take the old burnt ones out of the socket and take them back to the store with the receipt and get your money back.



The problem with this is walmart puts them back on the shelf and some other person gets burned.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nana2boys said:


> The problem with this is walmart puts them back on the shelf and some other person gets burned.


I bought one at the grocery store, and when I got home it was cracked. I made sure to destroy the package by cutting it with scissors before I returned it, because I was sure they'd just put it back on the shelf. The manager allowed me to go get a new one after he saw the broken one and my receipt.

If I'm at Walmart or anyplace else, I never buy a box that's been obviously opened, or a package that's been taped together. You KNOW it's been either tampered with or returned.


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

Nana2boys said:


> The problem with this is walmart puts them back on the shelf and some other person gets burned.


No one need get burned if you tell Walmart right up front that they are burned out.
No need to provide exact details, just say "I'm returning these because they are burned out after I opened and installed them."
No lie, nothing deceitful ...just doing what you have to do to get the 5 years worth of light bulb that you originally purchased.

Or, if you cannot 'force' yourself to buy new and return the old,
...then just take your chances and return your burned out bulbs to the service desk without the receipt and tell the service person that you bought them 1 1/2 years ago and they were supposed to last 5 years. Chances are that if they have any printing on them to identify them as WalMart's product, they will take them back and replace them.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry, I thought I posted this on GC. I just came from there and was wondering "What the heck happened to my post?" Thought I must have been dreaming I posted it. Then came here and found it! Good Grief!


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Sorry, I thought I posted this on GC. I just came from there and was wondering "What the heck happened to my post?" Thought I must have been dreaming I posted it. Then came here and found it! Good Grief!


You know, they say that the mind is the first thing that goes...:nana:


.


----------



## Mostie (Mar 20, 2008)

Actually, you should still be able to take them back even if you don't have the receipt- they only need the receipt for big item things, or things that have to go back to the manufacturer, like tv's and the like, or if you want your money back- otherwise, if you want to exchange them for the same thing, they won't make a big deal- and if they do, ask for the manager- I bet they would take them back and you could at least replace them~


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i stapled the receipt onto the packaging and stuck it in my filing cabinet before i even installed the bulbs, lol.


----------



## RichieC (Aug 29, 2007)

Mostie said:


> Actually, you should still be able to take them back even if you don't have the receipt- they only need the receipt for big item things, or things that have to go back to the manufacturer, like tv's and the like, or if you want your money back- otherwise, if you want to exchange them for the same thing, they won't make a big deal- and if they do, ask for the manager- I bet they would take them back and you could at least replace them~


Agreed. Whatever else you may think of WalMart, their return policy is about the best one out there.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

RichieC said:


> Agreed. Whatever else you may think of WalMart, their return policy is about the best one out there.


Not here. I returned a pair of ill-fitting pants right after Christmas with the tag still on them - with the price. Because they were on sale, they tried to give me back half the money I paid for them. Luckily, I had saved my receipt and they had to refund me the full amount, after having to bring a manager up to the customer service area.

I think they're crooks. It aggravates me it's the only local source for certain items no one else carries. I have to shop there for some things, unless I want to pay a lot more money and drive farther to get it somewhere else.

But anytime I can go somewhere else and purchase for a nearly competitive value, I do.


----------



## RichieC (Aug 29, 2007)

pickapeppa said:


> Not here. I returned a pair of ill-fitting pants right after Christmas with the tag still on them - with the price. Because they were on sale, they tried to give me back half the money I paid for them. Luckily, I had saved my receipt and they had to refund me the full amount, after having to bring a manager up to the customer service area.
> 
> I think they're crooks. It aggravates me it's the only local source for certain items no one else carries. I have to shop there for some things, unless I want to pay a lot more money and drive farther to get it somewhere else.
> 
> But anytime I can go somewhere else and purchase for a nearly competitive value, I do.


That's not a WalMart issue, that is how retail works. If you bring something back, you will get the price they are currently selling it at. In fact, most retailers wouldn't have been as accomodating as WalMart was in your case. It is not at all unusual to have the receipt and still get just the new sale price back.

It is also true of WalMart that if you had had no receipt at all, they still would take the item back. Albeit for store credit, not cash. Almost nobody else does that.


----------

